# Lexie, the Calico (?) Sausage



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

The usual sleeping position. (Pressing the spot on her tummy initates the purr factor)











The ever-growing rump.

Does anybody know if my Lexie cat is an actual Calico cat?? In addition to orange, white, and black, she also has this lite brown shade that intersperses itself between the colors and particularly as a streak within her black spots. Also, (not too clear in the picture above) her head resembles a tabby. If anybody has any input, it'd be much appreciated as I would love for her nickname to be the Calico Sausage  









Au revoir!! from the overtly sexual cat, Lexie :lol: (this is an older pic, tummy still pink from being spayed - as u can tell she's filled out quite a bit!) 
PS sorry for the gi-normous pictures!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Gi-normous pictures for a gi-normous kitty. She's huge 8O 8O 

And, yes, she certainly looks like a calico to me. But you _do_ know how unhealthy it is for her to gain so much weight, right?


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Hm perhaps the picture is a tad decieving...she's quite a small kitty in fact, weighs 8 pounds now. When we first adopted her, she was 7-something and had apparently just had a litter (she was a stray) so her weight was low. The fur growing back on her tummy after the spay has made her look rounder.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, okay. 8 pounds is nuthin'  The camera must add ten pounds :lol: :lol:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

She's absolutely gorgeous! I actually thought the first and second pictures were of different cats. An almost all white belly, then such colors on the top!!

She has some of the prettiest markings and colors I've seen  I'd call her a calico but I don't know if she actually is or not. I don't see why not though. And call her whatever you want, she's your baby


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I'd put my money on her being a calico. Gorgeous kitty. =o)


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

the vet assistant told us she was a tabby, which didn't seem right at all. i read somewhere that calico cat spots must be pure in color? Tabby and calico are just colorations rite? not breeds of any sort?

Thx for the input and compliments....she's such a sweetie, it's like bonus that she's pretty


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

She's definitely two things: 1) a calico and 2) gorgeous.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She's a tough one! I'd call her a torbie with white -- because like you said -- her spots aren't pure in color, but they are ALMOST.  She has the tabby stripes on top of her spots. I think the reason she has some pure-looking spots is because she has a classic tabby pattern underneath, not a mackerel or spotted, and the classic pattern usually has lots of almost solid color swirling. I would call her a torbie with white, which just means tabby/tortie combo. She's close, though.  And you're right -- tabby and calico are not breeds, just patterns. She looks like a domestic shorthair to me. 

So which sounds better, calico sausage or torbie sausage?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is beautiful! I love her coloring.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Stunning! What great color and contrast!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I didn't think torties or torbies could have that much white. Calicos are the ones with the white base, torties with the black, correct?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

spacemonkey said:


> I didn't think torties or torbies could have that much white. Calicos are the ones with the white base, torties with the black, correct?


Calicos just have to be 3 colored with solid patches, they don't have to have a BASE color. I don't know if I'd say torties have a black BASE either...I have seen torties that are mostly orange. It's just that the two categories of red and black have to be mixed up, not solid. It doesn't matter the amount of white, if it fits the description it is a torbie with white, no matter if it is van patterned or just has a white chest. And to be just a "tortie" -- there would only be two colors. But you can have a "torbie with white" -- there are lots of breeds that recognize that pattern. Here are a few:

http://www.hachetal.de/stammdaten.asp?i ... ype=sd&l=0

This one is actually marked like Lexie! 

http://www.hibernia.be/tulipe_en.html

Here's a whole family of torbie and white. 

http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/2790/efspics2.html

This site also has a bunch of them -- the one in the middle on the top is marked like Lexie. You can see their individual pictures by clicking on them, or you can see the whole family on one page.


----------



## triniphen (Jul 13, 2004)

*eep*

she has so much white though. i thought to be a tortie you couldnt have any white. perhaps we need a "talico" catagory


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: eep*



triniphen said:


> she has so much white though. i thought to be a tortie you couldnt have any white. perhaps we need a "talico" catagory


Nope -- check those links I provided and you'll see cats with just as much white as Lexie. She's not a tortie -- she's a tor*B*ie with white. Just like those registered cats in my links are. Torbie with a "B." Meaning that she has tortie coloring with tabby marking. You're right -- to be just a "tortie" she wouldn't have any white.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, I'm so confused. Help me out here  

Miko has black, brown and orange markings. The orange is in a faint striped tabby pattern. She also has two large white spots on her chest. Is she a torbie?? Cause the last time I asked this here, I was assured she wasn't.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

spacemonkey said:


> Ok, I'm so confused. Help me out here
> 
> Miko has black, brown and orange markings. The orange is in a faint striped tabby pattern. She also has two large white spots on her chest. Is she a torbie?? Cause the last time I asked this here, I was assured she wasn't.


When she was little -- she definitely looked like a tortie. Now she is getting stripes...so it's tricky. But I *think* that to be a torbie, she'd need to have stripes showing through in both the black AND the red, and I only see hers in the red. If she has white on her, I think she's a tortie with white though. However, there might be some minimum amount of white she'd have to have to be called "with white"...I'm not sure about that. You could PM Sol -- I bet she'd know.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Maybe a few of the comments / links in this topic can help you guys out.

I can't distinguish color that closely, I'm colorblind -- especially with reds, oranges, and browns. So I'm no help what-so-ever. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Excellent -- I knew there was a topic like that floating around. So, Lexie is a torbie with white, and Miko is a tortie....just don't know if she counts as "with white" or not!  I guess she's a tortie with two white spots. hehe. Very technical.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

All tortie's I've seen though didn't have that kind of definition in pattern. The brown and black and brown spots are smaller, and you can't see a clear tabby pattern underneath...

It looks like whatever a calico/tabby would be called.


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Very pretty cat. Looks like a Tortoise(or Turtle  ) Shell to me.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Bean said:


> All tortie's I've seen though didn't have that kind of definition in pattern. The brown and black and brown spots are smaller, and you can't see a clear tabby pattern underneath...
> 
> It looks like whatever a calico/tabby would be called.


Tor*B*ie, with a "B" means the same as what you're talking about. It means that the cat has tortie markings (or calico markings) with tabby stripes showing through in both the yellow/cream and the black/grey/blue parts. Calico has to be solid, and tortie has to be solid or only have stripes showing through in the orange/cream areas. 

Why doesn't anyone believe me?  There are sites to prove it, this doesn't have to be heresay.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I hope this clears things up. Lexie's markings are just as defined as these cats, who are all registered as "torbie with white."


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She is a very beautiful cat, her face reminds me of another cat on here Ginger. I love those colors on her, she is so pretty :wink:


----------

